# another narcissistic tree cutter video



## murphy4trees (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNJajLg4Qi4&feature=related

From wikipedia: The terms narcissism, narcissistic, and narcissist are often used as pejoratives, denoting vanity, conceit, egotism or simple selfishness. 

I've watched a bunch of tree work on youtube and generally think most everybody just likes to watch themselves doing work. Though there is some cool stuff, falling techniques and camera angles etc... FAR too much of youtube videos are "man cuts limb, limb falls to ground", like there is something to be learned from watching gravity do its thing. 

So I admit to being a bit narcissistic myself. I've taken the camcorder to three jobs now and found myself gazing at my reflection in a daze a few times. Right after the first time that happened I screwed up a job so badly, I was immediately humbled (thank God).. At least though I hope to give the viewer some value, some tidbits of education and worthwhile information. A friend stopped over to have me check his new climbing hitch and watched a couple videos after which he remarked that he never knew what a gunning line was before. Now he's been doing treework over 30 years and was the second guy in the area to get a 65' bucket back in the day. 

Anyhow, your comments and suggestions are appreciated. I know I probably talked too much on camera, and have heard that I talked too fast. Everything was one take except the last shot which is the last shot of part 3. You can link to part 2 & 3 from youtube by going to the more videos from this poster. Toral time on all three videos is less than 25 minutes.

I know the loggers are going to laugh thinking they wouldn't make $10/hr if it took them that long to drop a tree, but when the tree is 100' tall and only 40' from a 2 million dollar house, I take my time... Probably need to speed up the action. I know that a lay person wouldn;t want to watch much of the video. I AM wondering if professionals think its too long as well....


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2009)

murphy4trees said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNJajLg4Qi4&feature=related
> 
> From wikipedia: The terms narcissism, narcissistic, and narcissist are often used as pejoratives, denoting vanity, conceit, egotism or simple selfishness.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? I thought it was really good and I just saw the middle so far.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 5, 2009)

Good video, Murph. Never mind the ego thing I don't see it myself so why bring it up. Who puts this stuff in your head?
It's info for the experienced faller only. No one in their right mind should attempt something like that without years of experience and maturity. 
Once again your speaking is well understood (maybe a little rushed this time but I understood fine). 
I've fallen a doz or so trees that size in the woods but lack proper insurance to attempt around houses, I picked up some tips. Thanks, keep up the good work.


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang, I can't get the video to download. Having some issues with my ISP that I'm trying to work out now. AS is the only site I can view for some reason. I'll definitely watch it later when I can.

As far as narcissism and egos go, I have never met a good climber that doesn't have a big ego including myself. It's hard not to develop an ego when you have people who come out into the street to watch you work and sometimes video the show or take pictures. You also have people telling you every day that "wow, that is amazing what you do". Although all climbers have an ego in my experience most are able to keep it in check. I think that that is totally different than narcissism which is a disorder where one cannot see fault in themselves and have little empathy for others. 

As far as videoing work. I think that it can be a very valuable tool to improve oneself. I don't know about you but every time I watch video of myself every mistake I make is glaringly clear to me even if to no one else. 

Looking forward to watching this one.


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 5, 2009)

Daniel knows not what he speaks about ego. I live in the land of ego and I know an over inflated ego when I see one. Looks to me like a guy bucking for a teaching job or something. People with ego problems only see to do things for themselves. Mr. Murphy is clearly launching videos to try to pass on his knowledge to anyone who's willing to learn. Daniel you may have an ego problem but it's not because it's to large it's because you are too kind. Now don't let that go to your head.


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2009)

All's well that ends well.

Meticulous notch preparation is a sign of a true pro.

I very seldom plunge cut. I will take some holding wood out of each side of the notch, which we always referred to as the ears of the notch, when the diameter of the tree is larger than my bar.

All in all a good job Murph.


----------



## RRSsawshop (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent video Dan,and don't under estimate yourself you a good teacher and alot can be learned from those 3 video's :rockn:
Now from a loggers stand point on long bars,they tend to be nose heavy and may be why your plung/bore cut was off on the first tree.Nothing to get to worried about we have all done it.
The only bad thing I saw in the 1st video was you trying to pry with the bar to me thats a no,no can bend the bar and derail a chain that is why I use an ax to get the wedge out!!
All in all an excellent video thanks for taking the time to make it and maybe some on here will learn from it....

Rob
Bloomsburg,PA


----------



## kamcbrayer (Jun 5, 2009)

I always enjoy videos on youtube where there's actual arborists instead of some dummy gunning a saw. Nice shot with that big shot. Normally takes a couple of tries. Thanks for posting good footage. You can never spend too much time getting that notch cut perfectly.


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 6, 2009)

*Honest Criticism*

Murpy,

Overall the video displayed sound felling techniques. However, the boring back cut was unnecessary as they are used to prevent barber-chairing as you know. The barber-chair occurs in tension wood opposite the lean. In the final analysis, the boring cut was not detrimental, just more difficult in terms of cut alignment. Wedges and traditional back cuts are more customary for felling a tree opposite its primary lean. It is advised to look up while felling. For the most part the danger is above the sawyer in the form of hangers and broken tops, though admittedly it was a spar so some risk was mitigated. Also you can see movement in the tree at the top before you can see it at the stump. Finally, just a question about nomenclature, your face cut would be considered a traditional face cut. An open face cut, around here anyways, describes a face cut with a sloping top and bottom cut so the hinge wood stays intact longer thereby increasing the amount of time the trees is controlled by the holding wood. 

$25 bucks for a truckload of logs? Highway robbery, beats paying to dump it though. I enjoyed the video, post more.

Brent


----------



## Treetom (Jun 8, 2009)

*Nice video.*

Murphy, thanks for speeding up the vid on the trunk cut. Stihl rocks?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 9, 2009)

I wouldn't hold no saw like that.


----------



## landyboy (Jun 14, 2009)

Ejoyed that Murph.Good work well presented.


----------



## randyg (Jun 15, 2009)

GOOD JOB MURPH

I hope I can make a video someday and put on youtube and then let certain goof balls take cheap shots at me too. I wonder how it might work if during the taping part you did not talk at all, but after watching the vid, you could then like narrate the entire time, a script even. Then the viewer could watch all the motions and hear you calmly explaining EVERYTHING. Then, I think your off to Hollywood . . . 

Are you workin on the next video yet?


----------



## Northwind (Jun 21, 2009)

Really enjoyed the video's Dan! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## joedodge (Jul 5, 2009)

Very new to this profession and really enjoyed your video. I will check out your others. I found it very interesting. I appreciate a pro. Nothing bloated about this. Thanks and look forward to more.


----------



## asthesun (Jul 7, 2009)

its hard not to be critical of other ppl's work, so i'll keep my comments brief. you should have used an 880 or equivalent. notch looked good after you were done cutting it. plunge cut wasnt necessary imo. aside from that, if it went where it was supposed to go and didnt hurt anyone/anything, you're golden. it took a bit long but you were making an instructional video so things get a bit drawn out understandably


----------



## super3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Where can we get one of those 24000 rpm saws?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

